# TC3 thread



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Heres where you can share your pics,tip and tricks for the AE TC3. 
I have one with the following in it:
P2K pro motor
hitec receiver
LRP f1 reversing esc
powered by 1700 battery packs

Its a racer kit with the Alfa romeo body. didnt like it too much, so am running this.

Just wish i could find somewhere to run.


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

where are you from maybe we can help you find a place to run


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

Im from muncie, ind. cant go to ind, no car...sooo??


----------



## Krapolla (Feb 2, 2003)

Where did you order the saleen body from?


----------



## airbourne TC3 (Dec 22, 2004)

*saleen body*

hpi has a great saleen body


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I just got a "used" racer version. Hopeing to get into the local carpet scene, but I need to get used to driving on a closed course first. Plus I am used to going sideways with my yokomo mr4tc...

GM stock motor
LRP F1 pro (stole it off my evader)
powered by one 3300mAH pack and two 3000mAH packs
JR XR2; but might use my MX-3

I'll post pics if anyone wants, but I think we have all seen a TC3; especially ones that look better then mine right now...


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

I would suggest on buying a BMI racign chassis for these things, they are beautiful looking and very light. pretty cheap to only around 100 bucks. i have one on mine and it is great


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

why buy a new chassis??? whats wrong with running what ya got??


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

stiffer, lighter, etc..

What are you guys using as a transponder mount? I was looking at the Hardcore Racing steering servo/transponder mount. Is it worth 30$? I allready stripped out one of the holes on my serve mounts and was going to replace them with aluminum mounts anyway, but I needed some input prior to me dishing out the money


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

smojoe said:


> stiffer, lighter, etc..
> 
> What are you guys using as a transponder mount? I was looking at the Hardcore Racing steering servo/transponder mount. Is it worth 30$? I allready stripped out one of the holes on my serve mounts and was going to replace them with aluminum mounts anyway, but I needed some input prior to me dishing out the money


 Before you spend your $30.00 ask the place where you race i they are allowed. alot of tracks dont allow them because they mount the transponder outside the chassis and could be prone to crash damage to the expensive transponder, Take that $30.00 and save another 45.00 and by a personal transponder(which can be mouted anywhere in your car and are smaller and lighter than the larger trackside ones, if your track supports personal transponders, its a much better investment if you are going to be doing a lot of racing.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

smojoe said:


> stiffer, lighter, etc..
> 
> What are you guys using as a transponder mount? I was looking at the Hardcore Racing steering servo/transponder mount. Is it worth 30$? I allready stripped out one of the holes on my serve mounts and was going to replace them with aluminum mounts anyway, but I needed some input prior to me dishing out the money


as a trans mount, i cut a lil lexan .. about 1" side.. 1.5" long.. with a hole to fit the transponder. i then attatch it to the front tranny case with the 1 screw.. and it sits right above the bumper. if your running a low body, you might need to edge out a piece of the bumper..

easy, simple.

i dont like the transponder mounted on the side/outside with the servo mount. prone to getting ripped off when side-swiped.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

..and this is why I usually ask. I didnt realize untill now how easy it was for the transponder to get ripped off. Thanks guys.

I think I am going to try the system RCMits said; seems like it would work very well. I have some cut-offs from a alfa romero(sp?) body I just painted; can I use that lexan or do you recommend something thicker? 

Mr-Tamiya, what size are the smaller transponders? My local track has transponders that you can use and I have no idea if you can use your own (only been to two races; one I watched and one I brought my car and practiced but didnt race)


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

smojoe said:


> ..and this is why I usually ask. I didnt realize untill now how easy it was for the transponder to get ripped off. Thanks guys.
> 
> I think I am going to try the system RCMits said; seems like it would work very well. I have some cut-offs from a alfa romero(sp?) body I just painted; can I use that lexan or do you recommend something thicker?
> 
> Mr-Tamiya, what size are the smaller transponders? My local track has transponders that you can use and I have no idea if you can use your own (only been to two races; one I watched and one I brought my car and practiced but didnt race)


 They are about 1"long X 3/4" wide and 3/16" thick and weigh almost half as much, they are from AMB as well like the full size counter parts, they are called personal transponders, they plug into your receiver's battery slot, they are great! again if your tracks system supports them.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

yeah, they support them. all the 1/12 scale guys run them.

I'm going to wait a while untill I purchase one; no need to save weight if I cant even go around the track well


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

does anyone have a set of old preglued wheels for a tc3?? i need a set as i cant glue my set(no ca)


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Has anyone bought the following?
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRH34&P=7
if that price is real, and you get the hinge pin and turnbuckle set, its amazing. tower wants $24 for just the turnbuckles and $18 for the hinge pin set, but its $23 for both. Has to be a catch somewhere....

***Edit*** they jacked the price up to $36 ***Edit***

I saw that set and was like "hey, its pretty cheap" and was wondering if the TI hinge pin kit is stronger then BRP's steel one

Oh, racing is going good. Placed 3rd in first heat, 1st in second, but didnt finish the main (started first) because I broke the left-rear A arm. bent up the stock hinge pin pretty bad and that was why I was looking at that kit..


----------



## Mistercrash (Feb 13, 2003)

FYI... Small website explaining how to make the most popular modifications to your TC3, if some of you still have questions on how to do it.

http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/index.htm


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

that page is pretty cool. Im gonna get the BMI chassis, so I dont have to worry about those problems

does anyone have any tips on gearing a monster stock for TC3. I am using a 28 tooth pinion with the stock "racer" spur (dont remember what it is at the moment) and the motor gets really hot. Im guessing going down a tooth or two on the pinion, but I am not sure


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

bump

I am running a 25 tooth right now. tops out too fast with the current track setup, so I might try a 26. 

Does anyone know if parts from the TC4 fit the TC3; eg. can I use the TC4 diff cases on my TC3?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

the diff cases will fit.. as well as the new shocktowers, and the chassis breaces...

if you buy the shocktowers, you will need the new style chassis braces.. i liked them on mine, cause it changed the geometry of the tie rods...

but as far as i know nothing alse really changes over..


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

wait.. are the camber mounts on the chassis braces? they are, arent they? dang. so can the TC3 shock tower fit on the TC4 diff cases?

Also, I read somewhere (think the RCCA review) that AE has some hard-anoed, non-blue, threaded aluminum shocks. would anyone happen to know the part #?

p.s. if you are wondering why I dont just buy the TC3 diff cases, I dont really want to. Once I get my rear around to ordering the BMI chassis, I want to be able to call my car the TC3.5 or something...


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can get a tc3/tc4 one-way? The ntc3 one way doesnt fit (that statement cost me $50. Literally)


----------

